# Taliban Execution Video Shows Death Of 16 Pakistani Policemen



## High_Gravity (Jul 18, 2011)

Taliban Execution Video Shows Death Of 16 Pakistani Policemen 









> ISLAMABAD (AP)  The Taliban released a video Monday showing fighters executing 16 Pakistani tribal policemen in a hail of gunfire who were captured in a cross-border raid from Afghanistan earlier this summer.
> 
> The video shows the policemen lined up on a hillside with their hands tied behind their backs, standing in front of armed Taliban fighters wearing scarves to hide their faces. Both the policemen and the insurgents are wearing shalwar kameez, the baggy shirt and pants common in Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Taliban Execution Video Shows Death Of 16 Pakistani Policemen


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2011)

As usual, those who look for any opportunity to condemn the US and NATO will remain silent when muslim slays muslim. And who else but sick minded islamists would post videos of their murderous deeds on the Internet!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPZyexpcKpc]&#x202a;RAW VIDEO: TALIBAN EXECUTION OF POLICE OFFICERS LIVE ON VIDEO&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 19, 2011)

Good start.......................


----------

